# It took almost 24 years, but I'm getting my first furry pet!



## cujiine (Aug 14, 2014)

I've had fish many times over the years and enjoyed them all, but there is still the physical aspect of having a pet that you can pet and play with that is missing, even with my beloved betta buddies.

I've finally collected all of the things necessary to bring home a furbaby. I have toys, food, a collar, a carrier, bed, litter box, scooper, litter, and scratcher all in place ready to go. It's just a matter of getting the little nugget here. Hopefully, he'll be here by the end of the week.

Everyone, I present to you, Mac N. Cheese, also known as Noodles.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness Noodles is so adorable... Congratulations to you both !


----------



## KitDewStein (Jan 20, 2015)

He is so majestic looking ;3;


----------



## cujiine (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! He's been hosted for adoption at my local petco since November along with his sister who is a grey tabby version of him, but both of them are missing their upper eyelids so they require occasional eye drops and due to that, the adoption agency has been very strict about what kind of people they take into consideration. For many reasons, including pet history, current living conditions, or work obligations, no one else has been deemed fit to take them home. The sister got adopted two weeks ago, and Noodles was left there alone and I've bonded with him. I can't wait to have him home!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

congrats! Furbabies are the best companions


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Aww, what a sweetie! So great of you to give him a home 

I have 5 kitties, having a nice furbaby to curl up in bed with on a cold winter's night is the best thing in the whole wide world. Especially when you have a bunch, they are like little heaters and they cuddle right close to you! their purring and kneading can be so soothing... and I'm not just saying that because I have one purring and kneading my chest as is type xD


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww, he looks so handsome!


----------



## cujiine (Aug 14, 2014)

He's settling in well. My bedroom is his safe haven, but he's already exploring the rest of the house and getting adjusted to the family. He's definitely a momma's boy.


----------



## jewelqueen17 (Dec 18, 2014)

WHAT. He's cuddling a _TIGGER PLUSHIE_. Too cute for words. 

I wuv kitties!!! <3


----------



## cujiine (Aug 14, 2014)

I felt bad because he had always had his sister to cuddle with in the store and the first few days he couldn't figure out how to get up on my bed, but when I would put him on my bed, he'd get scared because my bed is pretty high and he'd jump off. Tigger was his stand in cuddle buddy for nap time, but now that he's figure out how to get onto my bed, I'm cuddle buddy.


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

awww! Congrats! He is lovely


----------

